# 16نوعاً من الفطريات في الوسائد تغزو الرئتين والجيوب الأنفية وقد تزيد الربو سوءاً



## fouad78 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

16نوعاً من الفطريات في الوسائد تغزو الرئتين والجيوب الأنفية وقد تزيد الربو سوءاً









جريدة الرياض : د. عبدالعزيز بن ناصر السدحان : أظهرت دراسة حديثة أن الوسائد تحوي فطريات قد تكون مؤذية . فقد أجريت الدراسة في جامعة مانشستر البريطانية ونشرت في دورية "الحساسية" حيث عثر الباحثون على 16نوعا من الفطريات في وسائد قاموا بتحليلها. 
وقال الباحثون إن وسائد الريش احتوت على عدد فطريات أقل من الوسائد ذات الحشوات الصناعية، وبالأخص في حالة الفطريات التي قد تفاقم من الربو والحساسية. 

وقام الباحثون بأخذ عينات من عشر وسائد - خمس محشوة بالريش وخمس ذات حشوات صناعية - استخدمت لفترات تتراوح بين 18شهرا و 20عاما. 

فقد خلص الباحثون إلى أن جميع الوسائد العشر وجد بها كميات ملحوظة من أربعة إلى 16صنفا مختلفا من الفطريات. 

ومن الشائع أن تغزو الفطريات الرئتين والجيوب الأنفية وقد تزيد الربو سوءا . 

وينصح الباحثون بتعقيم الوسائد، ولكن الفطريات توجد في أغلب البيئات والظروف.








تعليق : واقعي


تغيير المخدة ظروري هذه الايام خصوصاً انها تتغير موصفات المخدة مع الوقت بحث تصبح غير صالحة للنوم بسبب تغيير ليونة و مقاس الحشوة الداخلية اضافة الى تغيير لون المخدة نتيجة الدهون التي تكون في الشعر و العرق الخ...

وقد تكون المخدة "من الخد" سبب في الصداع و آلام الرقبه.

تغيير المخدة كل ثلاث او اربعة شهور ليس بالامر الصعب.

وعموما خشمك دليلك أول ما تبداء تروح ريحة غلط في المخدة غيرها.

و الاسعار من 35 الى 75 ريال حسب النوع و الحجم.​

منقول​


----------



## kalimooo (28 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااا اخي فواد

على المعلومات

سلام المسيح


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع رائع ومهم جدااااااااااااااااااا
ميرسى يا فؤاد*​


----------



## viviane tarek (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع مهم اخى فؤاد
ومعلومة جديدة جدا" بالنسبة لى
كدة اكيد هرمى كل المخدات العندى
واشترى جديد
ههههه
ربنا يبركك​*


----------



## fouad78 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااااااا اخي فواد
> 
> على المعلومات
> 
> سلام المسيح



وشكرا لمرورك الجميل الرب يباركك سلام المسيح​


----------



## fouad78 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *موضوع رائع ومهم جدااااااااااااااااااا
> ميرسى يا فؤاد*​



وميرسي كتيييييييييييير لمرورك يا كوكي
الرب يباركك سلام ونعمة​


----------



## fouad78 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> *موضوع مهم اخى فؤاد
> ومعلومة جديدة جدا" بالنسبة لى
> كدة اكيد هرمى كل المخدات العندى
> واشترى جديد
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه
ابعتيها عندي وأنا أبيعها:t30:
ميرسي لمرورك سلام المسيح​


----------



## ponponayah (8 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع مهم جداااااااااا
ميرسى يا فؤاد
يسوع يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات هامه 
ميرررررسى على المعلومات
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (9 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## وليم تل (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا فؤاد
على المعلومات الرائعة
ودمت بود
​


----------



## happy angel (10 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## اني بل (10 أغسطس 2009)

فعلا معلومة مهمة وجديدة ، شكرا فؤاد على سردك وطرحك الموضوع المهم​


----------



## mr.hima (12 أغسطس 2009)

احنا كدة عايزيين نعمل ميزانية خصوصي للمخدات....هههههههههههههههه
مرسي يا استاذ /  فؤاد


----------

